# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Campuchia 4n3đ giá rẻ

## huynhthi

*CAMPUCHIA- SIEMPRIEP**
Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm/ xe du lịch
Giá: 3 600 000 VND/ KHÁCH**Khởi hành: THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN**NGÀY 1 : TPHCM – MỘC BÀI  – SIEMRIEP*
*Buổi sáng:* Hướng dẫn viên & xe đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi *Campuchia*. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng với *đặc sản bánh canh nổi tiếng*. Qua cửa khẩu *Mộc Bài**-* * (Bavet)* biên giới *Việt Nam – Cambodia* HDV sẽ làm thủ tục nhập cảnh cho quý khách. Sang Campuchia, đoàn sẽ tiếp tục men theo quốc lộ 1 qua *tỉnh Prey Veng*.
*Buổi chiều:* Đến tỉnh *Kompong Cham*, xe qua cầu *Japanese – Cambodia* bắc ngang *sông Tonle Bat*. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi *Siem Riep*. Đoàn dừng chân tham quan *chợ Kompong Thom* thưởng thức món *Bánh Bò Thốt Nốt* đặc sản địa phương (chi phí tự túc), đoàn tham quan *cầu Kompong Kdei* được xây dựng từ thế kỉ thứ 12 với cấu trúc bằng Đá Ong cực kỳ độc đáo.
*Buổi tối:* Đoàn tiếp tục lịch trình đi *Siêm Riệp*, đến nơi xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm tại nhà hàng và đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng. Quý khách tự do khám phá *Siêm Riệp* về đêm.
*NGÀY 2 : SIEMRIEP*
*Buổi sáng:* Đoàn dùng *Buffet* sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan *cổng nam Angkor Thom,* một ngôi đền cổ rộng lớn với những điêu khắc và hoa văn độc đáo trên từng cm2gắn liền với sự tích văn hoá và phát triển của dân tộc Khmer. Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan *Đền Bayon 4 mặt* với nụ cười bí ẩn của Phật, *Quảng Trường Đấu Voi, cung điện của Đức Vua từ thế kỉ thứ 12….* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi.
*Buổi chiều:* Quý khách sẽ tham quan *đền Angkor Wat*, một trong 7 kì quan vĩ đại của thế giới. Tham quan *Ta Prohm* - một phế tích kinh thành*Khmer cổ* với những cây đại thụ hình thù kì quái là nơi được *Hollywood* chọn làm phim trường khởi quay bộ phim *Bí Mật Ngôi Mộ Cổ*, và một số đền đài khác trong khu vực… Mua quà lưu niệm mang dấu ấn đặc trưng *Angkor*. Mời quý khách tiếp tục chinh phục đỉnh đồi*Bakheng* cao 65m ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn mặt trời khuất dần sau đền *Angkor* vĩ đại. Đó sẽ là một kỉ niệm khó quên trong lòng mỗi du khách.
*Buổi tối:* *19:00,* Quý khách sẽ dùng *Buffet* tối tại *nhà hàng Làng Văn Hóa* và thưởng thức chương trình *ca múa nhạc Apsara* truyền thống với vũ công trong vũ điệu tiên nữ uyển chuyển. (cuối giờ quý khách có thể chụp hình cùng các cô *vũ công múa Apsara*).
*NGÀY 3 : SIEMRIEP – PHNOMPENH* 
*Buổi sáng:* Đoàn dùng *Buffet* sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó khởi hành về lại *Phnom Penh*. Trên đường xe sẽ cho quý khách tham quan *Chợ Nhện* (nơi bán những món ăn làm từ côn trùng như nhện, dế,..) Đến *Thủ Đô**Phnom Penh*, xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm trưa tại *nhà hàng Sorya*, đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng, Nghỉ ngơi.
*Buổi chiều:* Xe đưa đoàn đi _tham quan chợ Phsa Thmey_ *(chợ Lớn Mới )* hoặc*Chợ Orussey (chợ Cây Tre)*_,_ mua sắm đặc sản và đồ lưu niệm *Cambodia*. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đến bến thuyền, quý khách sẽ ngồi thuyền du ngoạn và ngắm hoàng hôn trên *sông Bốn Mặt*… Xe tiếp tục đưa quý khách đi tham quan và thử vận may tại *sòng bài Naga Resort* đẹp và sang trọng nhất Cambodia.
*Buổi tối:* Xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng*Kingsuki Soup.* Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 4 : PHNOMPENH – TP. HCM*
*Buổi sáng:* Qúy khách dùng Buffet sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan *Hoàng Cung* nơi ở của hoàng gia đương đại, *Chùa Vàng, chùa Bạc rực rỡ với Ngọc Lục Bảo nổi tiếng của Cambodia*. Sau đó tham quan *đài tưởng niệm Việt Nam – Cambodia*, chụp hình tại *Quảng Trường Độc Lập* Sau đó khởi hành về lại *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh*.
*Buổi chiều:* Đoàn dùng Buffet trưa tại *Tonle Bassac* Trên đường đoàn dừng chân tham quan phà *NeakLuong,*tiếp tục lịch trình về *Mộc Bài*. Đến cửa khẩu *Mộc Bài*, HDV sẽ giúp khách làm thủ tục về lại Việt Nam. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm đón ban đầu kết thúc chương trình tham quan, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trên mọi nẻo đường quê hương.

Kết thúc chương trình. * *Giá Tour Bao Gồm:*
Khách sạn : Tiêu chuẩn 3 & 4sao _(2-3khách / Phòng – Lẽ khách ở ghép 3)_
Ăn uống : Theo chương trình (đã bao gồm 1 buổi ăn buffet và xem biểu diển _Apsara_
Hướng dẫn : HDV tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương
Tham quan : Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình
Phí làm thủ tục tại cửa khẩu
Bảo hiểm du lịch mức tối đa 20.000.000 VNĐ/trường hợp 
Quà tặng : hình chụp lưu niệm
** Giá Tour không Bao Gồm**:*
Chi phí xuất & nhập cửa khẩu dành cho *người không có hộ chiếu*: 500.000đ/ khách /1 lượt
Visa Campuchia cho khách Việt Kiều và nước ngoài : 25 USD/ khách.
Visa tái nhập Viêt Nam cho Việt Kiều và nước ngoài (lấy tại cửa khẩu có giá trị 1 tháng 1 lần) 50USD/ khách.
Tiền típ HDV 03 Usd / Ngày / Khách.
Nếu khách ở phòng đơn phụ thu: 75 USD _(tuỳ thời điểm__)_
Ăn uống ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
10% Thuế VAT.
**  Giá tour trẻ em*
- Dưới 02 tuổi miễn phí, cha mẹ tự lo cho bé.
- Từ 02 – 12 tuổi tính 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.
- Từ 12 tuổi trở  lên tính vé như người lớn.             
*RAC Travel**,** Đồng hành** du lịch* * !!!**Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ**CÔNG TY TNHH-MTV-DL THÁI DƯƠNG**40/2 Bùi Viện, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1, TP.HCM**Tell: 08.6684.6427-0862746427 – 090 234 1 540.**Email:  quachngan_tg@yahoo.com**Bogsite: 108 Travel*

----------

